

Millennials need fun, flexibility at work - dlebech
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/LIVING/07/20/hot.schedules.millenials/index.html

======
dlebech
This is also along the same lines as the recent discussions about "perk
bubbles" and "just work hard" that have come up recently on HN.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2732643>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2772634>

